# stallion prospect for my mare



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He's a good looking guy. Do you have pics of your mare to show?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't really like arabs, but he's gorgeous! I love how his mane is lighter than his coat, really makes him stand out. His foals are really adorable. I like the first and last one the best, more so the last one because of his really cool face marking.


----------



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

He looks to be a very cute Arab. He just seems to be a little down hill and a tad upright in the hind legs. But otherwise he is SO cute!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Sara said:


> He's a good looking guy. Do you have pics of your mare to show?


i do, but be warned, ive not all that long had her and ive been feeding her up as she was quite skinny. hence why im not putting her to a stallion for about a year. i will put one or two up now and then get some good conformation shots of her this afternoon. i have few problems with her conformation (typical tb although a lot rounder from pics ive seen when she in form).










please dont judge her on how she looks now lol although this photo is a few days old and every day she is getting fatter and more healthy.


----------



## LMW (Mar 1, 2007)

The stallion is beautiful! I love his coloring


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

LMW said:


> The stallion is beautiful! I love his coloring


tis definitely in unusual colouring. i love it too!

nothing said about my girl though  lol just kidding


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Well...does look like he could add some nice things to your mare. But as you said, these aren't exactly confo shots so its hard to judge. 

Hopefully you'd get a baby with dad's pretty neck and shorter back; your mare looks quite long in the back, that's definitely her biggest flaw; very long with a long loin. The shortness I see in her neck may just be the angle of the photo, I'm not sure. And I'm sure she'll get more bulk as she fattens up. I'd love to see more pictures of her when she's back in top form (you've already done a lot with her, congratulations on that).

For all that he has a fairly short back, that stallion is a little hollow, especially for an arab. what's his age? And how has he been ridden in the past? Also, I think your mare has a better shoulder than he does.

ed. actually, I take back the short neck thing, I was looking at your older pictures again, and the length is fine. I just don't know if I'd breed a mare with that back length...but if you are going to, I think arab is a good choice. Look for one with the best back you can possibly get.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Sara said:


> Well...does look like he could add some nice things to your mare. But as you said, these aren't exactly confo shots so its hard to judge.
> 
> Hopefully you'd get a baby with dad's pretty neck and shorter back; your mare looks quite long in the back, that's definitely her biggest flaw; very long with a long loin. The shortness I see in her neck may just be the angle of the photo, I'm not sure. And I'm sure she'll get more bulk as she fattens up. I'd love to see more pictures of her when she's back in top form (you've already done a lot with her, congratulations on that).
> 
> ...


yeah she is a little long in the back and thats one of the things i dont like. but she is a tb  

i was going to take some conformation shots yesterday but got wrapped up with other photo taking. ill have to wait until tomorrow for those cause i wont have the time today.

the stallion is 10 and i thought he was unbroken but then i looked at an email she had sent me with more detail and has successfully shown under local, interstate and international judges. 

now that things have been pointed out, ive taken my 'blinkers' off regarding him and see these things you say. i think i was a little blind to it before cause i really like him lol 

i think i will keep him on the list but bump him a little further down for now. there is a quarter horse next on my list. i will get some pics up of him later.

sorry about bombarding with pics and needing opinions but im really really fussy lol


----------



## morgan735 (Nov 16, 2007)

I really wouldn't just base it on him. You need to research your mares breeding and see what would go good with that. You can get yourself in trouble if you just breed based on what the stalliion is going to look like. Find out the breeding of the dams of the babies of his that you do like. Not like your mares breeding at all??? then don't breed. Has his get won in the show ring?? Look at things like that. Is your mare hot?? Is he Hot?? You are going to have your hands full..a lot research still needs to be done.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

morgan735 said:


> I really wouldn't just base it on him. You need to research your mares breeding and see what would go good with that. You can get yourself in trouble if you just breed based on what the stalliion is going to look like. Find out the breeding of the dams of the babies of his that you do like. Not like your mares breeding at all??? then don't breed. Has his get won in the show ring?? Look at things like that. Is your mare hot?? Is he Hot?? You are going to have your hands full..a lot research still needs to be done.


im sorry but most of the things you have said have already been answered further up the page :roll: i know my mares breeding and she has great bloodlines. i did also talk about the stallions foals and even posted pics of the ones i like. and i even spoke about his showing a couple of posts back.

AND i know not to breed based on what the stallions colours are etc i was asking for conformation critique on this particular one. obviously if i had chosen some, i had done my research.

and no offence but if i didnt like my mares breeding, personality etc i wouldnt breed her. ive had a lot to do with breeding in my life. this thread is about what breed i should put her too. if i have any other questions about stuff, i will ask. i have a huge support network for breeding the main one being my father who bred pacers for the first 16 years of my life and is like a breeding guru in a way so thanks, but ive got the other stuff covered for now


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

One of the things Morgan mentioned sounded like a good idea and you didn't say you've already done this. "Find out the breeding of the dams of the babies of his that you do like."

Those adorable foal pictures you posted (especially the two you mentioned were your favorite)...were any of them out of a Thoroughbred mare? Or better yet, a TB with similar bloodlines to your TB? 

Have you worked with Arabs much? Are you prepared for the possibility of a shorter frame, dish face, flag tail, "Arabiatude," or even being labeled as "that person with the Arabian!" I'm not trying to knock Arabians at all, I'm just saying, that sometimes when your horse highly resembles a specific breed, he may be viewed as his stereotype. My Paint gets it all the time..."he goes English? No way! Oh, oh, I see, he's half TB."

Either way, let's see that Quarter Horse on your list too!


----------



## morgan735 (Nov 16, 2007)

Your mare can be bred the best, congratulations. Doesn't mean she is going to cross well with another well bred horse. You need to find the lines the cross the best with her lines. Do you know what they are???? If you did you wouldn't be so worried about this one horses confirmation. Another thing..your mare is short necked, so is that stud..so your baby is going to be short necked. You need to find a good LONG NECKED cross.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Equina said:


> One of the things Morgan mentioned sounded like a good idea and you didn't say you've already done this. "Find out the breeding of the dams of the babies of his that you do like."
> 
> Those adorable foal pictures you posted (especially the two you mentioned were your favorite)...were any of them out of a Thoroughbred mare? Or better yet, a tb with similar bloodlines to your tb?
> 
> ...


yes i have found out the breeding of the dams from the foals i like. one was a tb mare who did have a good history of racers and show horses.

and yes ive worked with arabs. i used to have a full arab and have had a couple of crosses over the years. if i were to choose an arab, i know what im in for 

oo i forgot about the qh. ive got a few on my list now. the first one i got a bunch of info on but cant find where ive put it all :roll: 


















































the foal is the one foal out of a tb mother. the stallion has shown successfully over the last 2 years and has doc bar lines. 

another doc bar qh. he has been used mainly for cutting, reining etc but has been trained to dressage and goes quite well. nice fluid movements etc etc



























ill also post some pics of the wb who is currently on my list

the stallion

























his progeny

swing time camelot









swing time copper

















swing time chips

















thats everyone on my list at the moment. there are another couple of stallions im interested in but they are much more expensive than i would like to pay at the moment


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

morgan735 said:


> Your mare can be bred the best, congratulations. Doesn't mean she is going to cross well with another well bred horse. You need to find the lines the cross the best with her lines. Do you know what they are???? If you did you wouldn't be so worried about this one horses confirmation. Another thing..your mare is short necked, so is that stud..so your baby is going to be short necked. You need to find a good LONG NECKED cross.


*sighs* she isnt short necked its just the photo angle

yes i know her lines

yes you do look at confo when choosing a stallion

im sorry but i was asking for comments on stallions confo and as already said he has been bumped down the list :roll: if i needed a lesson in genetics i would have set another thread asking about it


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Ohhhh I like these new prospects! You have quite a variety to choose from. The first QH looks very stocky and solid while the second QH is more refined and slim. So, depending on what you're going for, either one would probably be nice. And all the WB's progeny look to be very balanced and athletic (and pretty Bays too!) 

Of course, the stud's temperament is going to probably be a big factor in your decision. Just by looking at the photos, they all (including the Arab above) seem very friendly and alert...except for maybe the WB...he looks kind of "blah" or un-unique in the personality department. Who knows, I can't tell that from a photo!! =)


----------



## morgan735 (Nov 16, 2007)

Jazzy rider, all you've done is critique everyones critiques. You'd only be happy if we said your "A brilliant horse breeder...that stallion is amazing." Personally I think all of these cross bred horses are the reason there are so many unwanted horses and the huge problem with horse slaughter. I'm sure you will disagree with that and say "If I wanted to talked about horse slaughter I would have started a thread about that."


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

morgan735 said:


> Jazzy rider, all you've done is critique everyones critiques. You'd only be happy if we said your "A brilliant horse breeder...that stallion is amazing." Personally I think all of these cross bred horses are the reason there are so many unwanted horses and the huge problem with horse slaughter. I'm sure you will disagree with that and say "If I wanted to talked about horse slaughter I would have started a thread about that."


i really dont feel the need to respond as i feel this is getting a little out of hand but at the same time, i shouldnt be expected to sit here and put up with such stuff that is all off topic anyways.

i havent critiqued, ive responded. if i thought the stallion was perfect and i wasnt going to listen, i wouldnt have taken the advice and bumped him way down my list. 

your opinion is your opinion and cross bred horses are starting to become more popular as the benefits are realised. as ive said, this foal will be my forever horse so if i choose to cross then so be it. in my country, slaughtering horses isnt anything like it is in other places. nothing like the scale on which you see it happening in places like the u.s. even if this foal was sold at some point, which it wont be, but if it was, it would only go to the best of homes and not a slaughter yard.

and no, i wouldnt be happy if you said "your a brilliant horse breeder" cause that is not what its all about. cant a person simply state something without it being contrived as me saying "look at me look at me, im so good". which by the way, i dont think nor ever will. i am not a full time breeder like others out there i was simply saying that there are SOME things i dont need to be told. the reason i said the thing about starting another thread is that all i asked was peoples opinions on him. everybody else found it in them to give their opinion and not start off on a tangent about this, that and the other.


----------

